# Sign petition against Bayer and their neonicotinoid



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

I signed the petition, do what you think is best.
Also if you know anything about this post it for others to read.

http://action.sumofus.org/a/bayer-bees-lawsuit/13/2/?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I did too.


----------



## ksirovy (Mar 26, 2013)

I did sign the partition, they really can't use that to do much except ask for money later. But on another note I just went through a soybean seed plant and got to the very end where they roll the seeds in chemical and paid particular attention the container that held the chemical. Tried to read as much of the label as I could, but ended up asking where the chemicals came from, of course the answer was several vendors, but the big one that came up first was Bayer.


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

I signed the petition!


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I will not sign it until there is conclusive proof that the neonics are worse for bees that the pesticides they replaced. I don't expect farmers to go unprotected and they will use one or the other.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

to the people signing the partition, just remember this past year there was legislation passed at the federal level(can't remember the bill) that people were calling I think the Monsanto bill, that allows all those pesticides that will not be used in the EU, to be imported to the USA. you may get more than you expect.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

camero7 said:


> I will not sign it until there is conclusive proof that the neonics are worse for bees that the pesticides they replaced. I don't expect farmers to go unprotected and they will use one or the other.


Nail on the head.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

There is a reason Bayer/Monsanto is banned in most countries. There is a lot more going on here than some farmers having to learn how to grow crops without some chemicals. Bayer/Monsanto is putting out farmers that try to save their own seed it's tyranny and a monopoly. I signed.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Honey Hive Farms said:


> I signed the petition, do what you think is best.
> Also if you know anything about this post it for others to read.
> 
> http://action.sumofus.org/a/bayer-bees-lawsuit/13/2/?


Would you care to explain why you signed this petition and why you think others should do so as well?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Back to broadcast spraying I suppose


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Petitions. The useful equivalent of a referee in professional "Smack Down" wrestling. 

I'm not signing diddle without some legitimate scientifically accepted repeatable proof written by a source who's not got an axe to grind right off the bat.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

camero7 said:


> I will not sign it until there is conclusive proof that the neonics are worse for bees that the pesticides they replaced. I don't expect farmers to go unprotected and they will use one or the other.


Cam, I think you are almost right.....in the context of banning a class of pesticides, I'm more interested in what they will be replaced with rather than what they replaced. If there was something that I thought was safer I would be all for it.
Deknow


----------



## melliferal (Aug 30, 2010)

Kamon Reynolds said:


> There is a reason Bayer/Monsanto is banned in most countries. There is a lot more going on here than some farmers having to learn how to grow crops without some chemicals. Bayer/Monsanto is putting out farmers that try to save their own seed it's tyranny and a monopoly. I signed.


To be honest, although evidently the courts support it I'm not particularly a fan of Monsanto's business model when it comes to how it deals with farmers and its patented seed. I might sign some kind of petition saying I dislike how Monsanto does that kind of business.

But my problem with Monsanto isn't a reason for me to sign a petition against Bayer. They're not "Bayer/Monsanto", they're two different companies.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

deknow said:


> Cam, I think you are almost right.....in the context of banning a class of pesticides, I'm more interested in what they will be replaced with rather than what they replaced. If there was something that I thought was safer I would be all for it.
> Deknow


I agree, but i'm afraid they will go back to broadcast spraying of organophosphates again [agree with Ian too].


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Kamon Reynolds said:


> There is a reason Bayer/Monsanto is banned in most countries.


Really Kamon? How many out of how many have banned either Bayer or Monsanto? "Bayer/Monsanto" does not exist as one company. Was "/" your short hand for the word "and"?


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

When you click on the link to the petition, you're bought to a page with an image of a dead creature that appears to be a bumble bee. Are they more concerned about native pollinators, or is about honey bees? I thought the primary focus was honey bees..... perhaps they don't know the difference??? Perhaps this whole thing is just modern day example of windmills and ferocious giants??

Sorry, not signing.


----------



## Josh Rollins (Jan 2, 2014)

Petitions are great in idea. But those corporations make more than any of us and you cannot afford those politicians or lawyers. I myself cannot stand corporations. They are exactly whats wrong with America. As bad as I hate it the 40 acres idea is over. Get use to the bees dying as long as money can be put in someones pocket, not yours of course.


----------

